# Gutted-lost our daft moggie



## Peregrine Falcon (30 April 2018)

Sadly after an emergency visit to the vet yesterday as Pusskins was not able to walk on one hind leg, she deterioated and collasped this morning.  There was no pupil reaction when light shone in them and the vet couldn't find a pulse in the affected leg  I was left with no other decision than to let her go.

My sons are beside themselves, just when you think you're ok, they burst into tears again, it's heartbreaking.  Eldest has gone to bed in our bed tonight as his won't feel the same without her with him.  

RIP my gorgeous girl.  Left in body, in our hearts forever. X


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 April 2018)

Really sorry to read your sad news xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 April 2018)

I'm so very, very sorry to read this, it's just completely heartbreaking to lose a well loved animal so suddenly, but you definitely did right by her.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 April 2018)

So sorry to hear this, its devastating isn't it.  Sending you some hugs xxx


----------



## WandaMare (30 April 2018)

So sorry to hear this, what a terrible shock for you all. Sending you hugs x


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 April 2018)

I'm so sorry, it's always sad when they are taken from us. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Rumtytum (1 May 2018)

Heartbreaking for all of you,  sending hugs too


----------



## pixie27 (1 May 2018)

So sorry, absolutely heartbreaking. Sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 May 2018)

so sorry, its devastating when its so sudden...hugs for all of you


----------



## Blanche (4 May 2018)

RIP Pusskins and hugs to all of you.


----------



## Sophire (4 May 2018)

So sorry, thinking of you all. x


----------



## Mrs B (4 May 2018)

So sorry - it's just awful when they have to leave us. 
Thinking of you and sleep tight, Pusskins.
xx


----------



## ozpoz (6 May 2018)

oh, I'm so sorry to read this.Thinking of you. x


----------

